# Phrag. Fox Valley Fireball 'Russ'



## tomkalina (Dec 2, 2020)

Loving the color and down-swept petals. It's what happens when we use Phrag. Rosalie Dixler as the capsule parent instead of Phrag. Barbara LeAnn. Color-appropriate for the season.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## monocotman (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice! What is the flower span?
David


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 2, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Nice! What is the flower span?
> David


8.6 cm HNS - these tend to be a bit larger when RD is the capsule parent.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 2, 2020)

I immediately looked at your site...she's not there...


----------



## abax (Dec 2, 2020)

Knock your socks off RED! The down-swept petals gives this charmer character.


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 2, 2020)

I think the shape is very pleasing, and the color is amazing!


----------



## musa (Dec 3, 2020)

The colour is great!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is such an amazing hybrid. I love the almost glowing red.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 4, 2020)

Very nice. It's interestingly different than the FVF's I have. Do you think you'll offer this cross at some point Tom?


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 4, 2020)

e-spice said:


> Very nice. It's interestingly different than the FVF's I have. Do you think you'll offer this cross at some point Tom?


Hopefully we'll have a few flasks available in mid-2021.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2020)

great colour


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Dec 26, 2020)

One of my favorite. This is the one I got from Darlene last year.


----------

